# Quelle imprimante laser MacOS X ?



## Dedeuche (14 Février 2003)

Bonjour,
Ma vieille LW 4/600 PS ayant rendu l'âme, je cherche l'imprimante laser idéale pour de la micro-édition. En particulier, je cherche un bon rendu des noirs, même sur des textes fins, avec une densité ajustable. J'ai essayé un HP LaserJet 1200N qui ne m'a pas convaincu (trop orientée bureautique).
J'ai lu également que la meilleure solution pour obtenir des noirs parfaits est d'utiliser une imprimante laser couleur ?
Qui pourrait me renseigner ?
Merci d'avance
Config : Power Computing 132 / 96 Mo (très bientôt nouveau G4)


----------



## melaure (14 Février 2003)

Il faut prendre des HP plus haut de gamme ...


----------



## Onra (14 Février 2003)

Moi je ne conseillerai pas HP mais plutôt Brother...


----------



## nicolas51 (14 Février 2003)

J'ai eu une brother 1050 (la première usb).
Elle a rendu l'âme au bout de 3 ans et demi et 5000 copies.
Attention au cout des consommables :
brother : toner pas cher mais on change le tambour à part (200 euros pour une 1050 que l'on change au bout de 8000 - 20000 copies ou moins suivant l'usage)
hp (1200 entre autre) on change tout à chaque fois.

Personnellement j'ai très envie de m'acheter une nouvelle laser (la qualité laser 600 DPI est bien meilleure que jet d'encre 2000 DPI) et je penche pour la HP 1200 (je l'ai trouvée à 421 euros.)


----------



## Zitoune (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nicolas51:</font><hr /> *je penche pour la HP 1200 (je l'ai trouvée à 421 euros.)   * 

[/QUOTE]

En ethernet ? Où ?


----------



## nicolas51 (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zitoune:</font><hr /> * 

En ethernet ? Où ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

sans ethernet (donc usb) mais c'est peut-être possible en option.

C'est à Reims chez euro et Tek


----------



## WebOliver (15 Février 2003)

Le meilleur est d'après ce que j'ai lu et entendu, HP.

Quelle est la meilleure imprimante laser, Postscript, compatible OSX, Ethernet (éventuellement)?...


----------



## melaure (15 Février 2003)

Si tu as accès à des imprimantes d'occasions, prend une Laserjet 5 MP. Elle est excellente !


----------



## roro (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nicolas51:</font><hr /> * 

sans ethernet (donc usb) mais c'est peut-être possible en option.

C'est à Reims chez euro et Tek   * 

[/QUOTE]

la 1200 existe en USB ou ethernet (bcp plus chère).
perso, j'en ai une USB connectée à mon PB G4 sous 10.2.4 : je suis effaré par la lenteur d'impression des documents dès qu'ils contiennent la moindre petite image. On attend plusieurs minutes avant que la page ne sorte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



m'enfin, je ne sais pas si le pbm vient de Mac OS X ou de l'imprimante. Faudrait que je l'essaie sous 9 !


----------



## Dedeuche (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par roro:</font><hr /> * 

la 1200 existe en USB ou ethernet (bcp plus chère).
perso, j'en ai une USB connectée à mon PB G4 sous 10.2.4 : je suis effaré par la lenteur d'impression des documents dès qu'ils contiennent la moindre petite image. On attend plusieurs minutes avant que la page ne sorte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



m'enfin, je ne sais pas si le pbm vient de Mac OS X ou de l'imprimante. Faudrait que je l'essaie sous 9 !  * 

[/QUOTE]

à mon avis, c'est parce que ce n'est pas une vraie Postscript, mais une émulation. J'ai eu des erreurs Postsricpt Type 2 en imprimant des documents de plusieurs dizaines de pages avec la Lasejet 1200 N (ethernet)


----------



## Dedeuche (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Si tu as accès à des imprimantes d'occasions, prend une Laserjet 5 MP. Elle est excellente !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Elle a un équivalent dans la gamme actuelle ?


----------



## melaure (16 Février 2003)

Je pense que c'est la LaserJet 5100tn. En tout la fiche technique est assez proche mais avec quelques évolutions comme le Postscript 3 au lieu du 2, PCL6 en plus du PCL5 ...

Cepedant la 4200tn est assez proche si ton budget est limité ...


----------



## Zitoune (23 Mars 2003)

Et que penser de la  HP LaserJet 4100n ?


----------



## raphael54 (25 Mars 2003)

boulette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je viens de voir ce forum alors que je pose ces questions plus haut.
que penser de oki sur mac??
et l'usb est il tout le temps si lent?


----------



## melaure (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par raphael54:</font><hr /> * 
et l'usb est il tout le temps si lent?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Oh oui ! J'ai vu des médecins maudirent leurs fournisseurs à cause de leurs lasers USB. A éviter !


----------



## raphael54 (28 Mars 2003)

aie cela fait donc un sacré budget


----------



## doc (28 Mars 2003)

ec?urant  moi j'ai trouvé 573 ttc la hp1200 N (ethernet)


----------



## raphael54 (28 Mars 2003)

TU EN EST CONTENT


----------



## Zitoune (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par doc:</font><hr /> * ec?urant  moi j'ai trouvé 573 ttc la hp1200 N (ethernet)   * 

[/QUOTE]


Pourquoi "écoeurant" ?


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2003)

p'tit jouer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai trouvé sur le trotoir une LaserWriter 16/600 ethernet


----------



## Zitoune (28 Mars 2003)

Tout le monde n'a pas cette chance...


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * p'tit jouer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 j'ai trouvé sur le trotoir une LaserWriter 16/600 ethernet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il y en a qui passent du temps sur le trottoir pour repérer les bonnes affaires ...


----------



## raphael54 (30 Mars 2003)

bon, j'ai en vu un HP 4000 et une 4050 , en ethernet
je le utilise au boulot et je trouve cela vraiment costaud et rapide (en reseau) mais avez vous une experience HP sous X et plus particulierment ces modéles??
danke


----------



## raphael54 (30 Mars 2003)

a oui j'oubliais ou puis trouver une carte ethernet pour une hp 4000, y a t il des modeles pour mac d'autres pour PC?


----------



## Zitoune (30 Mars 2003)

Je ne suis pas sûr qu'on puisse acheter une carte réseau par la suite.
Mais contacte le service commercial HP...


----------



## Zitoune (31 Mars 2003)

ben en remplacement de ma IIg, j'ai une 4100n depuis hier : je suis impressionné par sa rapidité, la qualité de l'impression !


----------



## raphael54 (1 Avril 2003)

et tu utilises X.2.4??


----------



## Zitoune (1 Avril 2003)

Je l'utilise avec MacOS 8.6 et 10.2.3.


----------



## raphael54 (1 Avril 2003)

et tu n'as aucun probleme de pilotage parceque si tu vas faire un tour sur le post Imprimer ss X , tu pleure tellement les gens ont l'air emmerddé par des problèmes d'impression avec X.2?
pour toi, tout roule?


----------



## Zitoune (1 Avril 2003)

Pour l'instant, j'ai peu imprimé à partir d'OS X, mais je n'ai rencontré AUCUN souci !


----------



## raphael54 (3 Avril 2003)

tu parles au dessus de X.2.1 , c'est bien celui ci dont tu parles.?


----------



## Zitoune (3 Avril 2003)

Non, non : 10.2.3 !


----------



## raphael54 (3 Avril 2003)

bon merci zitoune,
a moi de me lancer


----------



## doc (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zitoune:</font><hr /> * 


Pourquoi "écoeurant" ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
J'ai cru qu'il l'avait en ethernet à ce prix

ceci dit super installation avec jaguar  reconnue immediatement sous classic comme sous X... cela à l'air de bien marcher, les drivers hp  sont assez corrects


----------



## raphael54 (6 Avril 2003)

que dire des laserwriter pro 600 et 640 ?
votre avis m'interesse.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mai 2003)

On commence à voir des imprimantes lasers couleur abordables, notamment les HP ColorLaserJet. 

Qu'est-ce que ça vaut vraiment?


----------



## nicolas51 (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * On commence à voir des imprimantes lasers couleur abordables, notamment les HP ColorLaserJet. 

Qu'est-ce que ça vaut vraiment?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je crois qu'il faut regarder attentivement le prix des consommables et comparer le prix à la page par rapport à du jet d'encre, éventuellement nourri en encres compatibles (mon epson 740 marche bien avec).


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nicolas51:</font><hr /> * 

Je crois qu'il faut regarder attentivement le prix des consommables et comparer le prix à la page par rapport à du jet d'encre, éventuellement nourri en encres compatibles (mon epson 740 marche bien avec).    * 

[/QUOTE]

Je demandais ça, car j'en ai un peu marre des *imprimantes jet d'encre*. Faut toujours acheter le papier machin, pour avoir telle qualité...


----------



## melaure (14 Mai 2003)

C'est vrai mais on a pas la même qualité photo avec une laser couleur. Ou alors en très haut de gamme, très très cher ...


----------



## Zitoune (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par raphael54:</font><hr /> *ou puis trouver une carte ethernet pour une hp 4000?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Chez Surcouf


----------



## golf (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Si tu as accès à des imprimantes d'occasions, prend une Laserjet 5 MP. Elle est excellente !  * 

[/QUOTE]
Dans ce cas, en occasion, mieux vaut une Apple 16/600 PS... Elle est toujours aujourd'hui une des meilleurs imprimantes...
La mienne a 12 ans et + de 300.000 copies : comme neuve...


----------



## Zitoune (26 Mai 2003)

Effectivement, c'est impressionnnant !
Mais mieux vaut une 630 pour sa prise ethernet, non ?


----------



## kileak (24 Octobre 2003)

Salut

je cherche une imprimante laser pas hors de prix avec un driver OsX et pas OS Classique !

L'imprimante ne doit pas être trop chère, ni ses toners.
L'utilisation sera quotidienne mais par tranche de 1-2-3 pages MAX ! dc, ce qui m'importe c'est la vitesse de la 1ere page !

J'ai eu la samsung ML-1510 mais faute de driver compatible, je n'ai jamais pu la faire marcher !!! Par contre sur mon PC c nickel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Merci pour vos conseils !

kileak


----------



## golf (24 Octobre 2003)

Hello
Bonjour et bienvenue...

Une petite visite sur la page de nos consignes s'impose...

En bon marché, peu de choix :
Brother...
Epson... 
Canon...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

salut

je te recommande la lecture de ce sujet...


----------



## kileak (27 Octobre 2003)

salut et merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je n'ai pas fait ce post tout de suite en arrivant. J'ai bien fait une Recherche avant mais sans succès 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a+


----------



## roro (28 Octobre 2003)

kileak a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu la samsung ML-1510 mais faute de driver compatible, je n'ai jamais pu la faire marcher !!! Par contre sur mon PC c nickel



et avec gimp print ?


----------



## bip815 (16 Novembre 2003)

J'utilise une LASERWRITER 12/640 d'Apple qui fonctionne parfaitement sous OS X.

Je souhaite m'en séparer car me suis acheté une laser couleur...

Elle a 30 000 copies, marche nickel, le toner imprime 6000 pages sans problème pour un prix autour de 120 euros le toner.

Si tu veux plus d'infos n'hésites pas !


----------

